# Kick point on driver shafts and hitting the ball high



## Karl102 (Aug 12, 2011)

I consistently hit my drives very high in the air (good and bad shots)  Are there any typical swing faults associated with this? I have the standard ping tfc stiff shaft which has a low kick point (so I'm told). Would this have a huge impact or is it my shaky swing?


----------



## Doh (Aug 12, 2011)

Anything with a low kick point will hit the ball higher so a high kick point will hit lower.The pro-force red shaft hits it pretty low.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 12, 2011)

I consistently hit my drives very high in the air (good and bad shots)  Are there any typical swing faults associated with this? I have the standard ping tfc stiff shaft which has a low kick point (so I'm told). Would this have a huge impact or is it my shaky swing? 
  

Click to expand...


Leaving your weight on your back foot will also make the ball launch high.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 12, 2011)

as you hit it high on good and bad shots then its safe to assume the shaft with its low kickpoint is one factor. I have a graffaloy prolaunch red that has a high kick therfore a low launch, maybe change to a mid kick so the transition isnt great, try some shafts at AG


----------



## Ethan (Aug 12, 2011)

PL Red as before, and possibly stiffer flex or heavier weight also, both of which will reduce height. 

If you hit everything very high, some swing issues possibly too. Maybe you come down too steeply on the ball. You should also lok at lower spin golf balls. Spin gives more height and you don't need that.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 12, 2011)

Forget the shaft. That part of the equation is just tinkering.
I have a number of drivers (no, Dave, you surprise me?) some with deliberately engineered shafts. Hardly makes any difference. Look at the loft, swing, tee height, ball position, weight at impact.....

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 12, 2011)

Forget the shaft. That part of the equation is just tinkering.
I have a number of drivers (no, Dave, you surprise me?) some with deliberately engineered shafts. Hardly makes any difference. Look at the loft, swing, tee height, ball position, weight at impact.....

Just my opinion of course. 

Click to expand...

I guarantee you I could find a shaft that would make a hell of a difference in your swing/shot, and not necessarily in a good way, and a much bigger difference than a degree or two of loft. 

Maybe all the ones you have been trying have been much of a muchness?


----------



## RGDave (Aug 12, 2011)

Forget the shaft. That part of the equation is just tinkering.
I have a number of drivers (no, Dave, you surprise me?) some with deliberately engineered shafts. Hardly makes any difference. Look at the loft, swing, tee height, ball position, weight at impact.....

Just my opinion of course. 

Click to expand...

I guarantee you I could find a shaft that would make a hell of a difference in your swing/shot, and not necessarily in a good way, and a much bigger difference than a degree or two of loft. 

Maybe all the ones you have been trying have been much of a muchness?
		
Click to expand...

Clearly, you know about this and I don't. I do think it's tinkering for the better player though. I've tried all sorts and played with Pro-L Red, Pro-L Blue, UST V2, ExsarDS,
The hardest to hit even half decent was the TFC129. Grim.

Sure, some go higher and lower and all sorts, but the bottom line is they all end up down the fairway at about the same place.


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks guys! Some top advice !


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2011)

As somebody else mentioned above, the Prolaunch Red shaft has a high kick point and will squirt the ball out lower. 
Also, the AXIVCORE 69 series has similar properties.
I have these shafts fitted to my Ping woods (Axivcore on my i15 driver and 3 wood and Prolaunch Red on my G10 5 wood) and they really keep the ball low.
Loads of run downwind/no wind, and into the wind the ball doesn't go ballooning up in the air.
Best of both worlds.
The only problem I have is if I have to launch one over the tops of trees etc. Then I struggle....


----------

